# singing Mummy's head song



## jayqt33 (Oct 5, 2008)

A few years ago we bought a plastic mummy's head that you hang on the wall. His mouth moves up and down and his eyes open. It has been quiet a while since we have bought it. It sings part of a song, just the beat and a few words. Last year during halloween we heard this song twice on the raido. we have not heard it since and we can not find the song anywhere. The lyrics i know are "A da da da I scare you, you dont scare me. I want some candy a ho ho ho" I could upload a song file of the song bite that i have from the mummy head if anyone is interested! Please any information would be wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry this is well after you posted, but I think I recall those singing monsters (I also remember a Frankenstein's monster that sang a different song). I think it is a Halloween spin on a song called (in english) "Da Da Da I Don't Love You You Don't Love Me Aha Aha Aha" by a group called Trio (which may be shortened to "Da Da Da"). However, I could be wrong. 
Here is the only video I could find of the song, which differs a bit from the version released in English: 



. However, that incredibly simple beat and sort of "bored" sound to the song is pretty distinctive, no matter the language. Hope this helps!


----------



## dadema1949 (3 mo ago)

jayqt33 said:


> A few years ago we bought a plastic mummy's head that you hang on the wall. His mouth moves up and down and his eyes open. It has been quiet a while since we have bought it. It sings part of a song, just the beat and a few words. Last year during halloween we heard this song twice on the raido. we have not heard it since and we can not find the song anywhere. The lyrics i know are "A da da da I scare you, you dont scare me. I want some candy a ho ho ho" I could upload a song file of the song bite that i have from the mummy head if anyone is interested! Please any information would be wonderful! Thank you!


 It’s Sting and the Police song!


----------

